# How do you cook fresh brussel sprouts?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I ate them as a child, and I have eaten then in cafeterias. So I am growing some.

Alas, now that it is time to take the first sprouts, it occurs to me that I have never COOKED them!

Are they just boiled? How long does it take to cook them? Is the water salted?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I just put them either in a steamer or a pot with a little water and cook them until they are a bit soft but still firm and somewhat crunchy. Before you put them in the pan, carve an X in the stem end which will help them cook evenly.

After eating them all soft and mushy in cafeterias you'll be pleasantly surprized.

Some people put Italian dressing on them, which I think is a terrible thing to do to a Brussels sprout. I just toss them with a little butter.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

If you have the time and patience...my dh will separate the leaves and then saute them in olive oil with some garlic; alternately you could cook a little chopped bacon and then throw the leaves in and saute. Yum! Don't overcook brussel sprouts (no matter what method you use) -that is what makes them bitter.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Anything you can do with cabbage (pretty much) you can do with Brussels. I usually quarter them and saute with onions and carrots and some white wine. 

I love them!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I steam or boil till almost tender. I then saute in garlic and oil.


----------



## FINE (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't bother to steam them at all. I cut the stem off and score the end in a cross pattern. Then I saute them in olive oil. Season with salt and pepper. If you like it, a little bleu cheese on top is great, or a splash of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I steam ours like Dutchie & then put butter on them. Love Brussel sprouts & so good for you too.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

my favorite way is to roast them. I cut them in half, coat in a bit of oil and season then bake them. i have recently been searching for more options, I plan to try a recipe where they are shredded and sauted with bacon and mushrooms and also one where they are shredded and made a bit like green bean casserole. boiled is my least favorite way to eat them.


----------



## Tbird79 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never had them roasted before! What a great idea! How long do you bake them for, and do you put them in foil or a pan or ???


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Preparation 
To eliminate any insects hidden in the leaves, drop the sprouts into a basin of lukewarm water and leave them there for ten minutes. Rinse in fresh water, trim the stem ends, but not quite flush with the bottom of the sprouts, or the outer leaves will fall off during cooking. Cut a x about 1/16 of an inch into the stem end to ensure faster and more even cooking. Insert a knife tip into the stem end to determine if done; the stem end will be barely tender.

Cooking Methods 
Microwave: Place 1 to 1Â½ pound sprouts in a microwave safe dish with a small amount of water. Cover and cook on full power for about 7 minutes. 

Steaming: Use a vegetable steamer or steam boil in a small amount of water. To steam boil, cook the sprouts covered in 1" of already boiling water. After steaming or steam boiling for one to two minutes, lift the lid for 10 to 15 seconds. This will disperse the strong-tasting sulfurous compounds that form when sprouts cook. Cover and finish cooking. Steam boiling will take one to five minutes, and in a steamer, six to twelve minutes, depending on the size.

Boiling: Bring 1 cup of water to a rapid boil in a large pot for every cup of Brussels sprouts. Add the sprouts, and quickly return the water to a boil. Cook the sprouts uncovered until just tender. Drain, and return them to the warm pot, and shake for a few seconds until dry. If you add a little parsley to the cooking water it will reduce the cabbage flavor. Cooking time about seven to ten minutes. 

Braising: Use a heavy, covered skillet to braise the sprouts on the stovetop, or in the oven. For oven braising, place the sprouts in a casserole or baking dish and pour in enough stock to cover them. Cover and bake in a 350Â°F oven, 25 to 35 minutes.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Cut lengthwise
Remove outer leaves
Steam 11-12 minutes
Toss in melted butter and lemon juice
Season with salt and pepper
Enjoy

We have bought these by the case. One time the produce guy asked us if was for a joke we were playing on someone!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

Tbird79 said:


> I've never had them roasted before! What a great idea! How long do you bake them for, and do you put them in foil or a pan or ???


sorry. didnt' check back on the thread. I scatter them on a pan, usually sprinkle a bit of salt, sometimes some tonys seasoning on them and bake for 15-20 minutes. I usually set it at 400* just because I am doing cut taters at the same time. you might could get away with a little less heat. they get a few blackish brown spots on them but it really brings out a sweet flavor. and they are still just a tiny bit crisp or at least not mush. great to do baby carrots, brussels and small potato chunks. and super easy side dish that you can prepare ahead of time and throw in the oven when the "eaters" get home.


----------



## Tbird79 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds really good, thanks! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

We like them steamed. We also like this recipe...

Balsamic Glazed Brussels Sprouts
http://www.millriverfarm.com/recipe.cfm?id=240&catname=Vegetables


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I cut my first sprouts. I tossed them in butter, salted them lightly, and roasted them.

The salty buttered part was good, but I did not like the little crunchy bits. This is excellent with roasted potatos, but, not as good with cabbage dishes, I think.

Next time I will either steam them or boil them. The harvest has just started: most of the sprouts are rather small. 

If I cut the top off with the sprouts get bigger faster, or will that slow them down? We have had our first frost, and I do not know how much longer the sprouts will expand in size. Most of the sprouts are slightly smaller than a quarter.


----------

